# ABC employee dies in accident



## xander9727 (Jun 21, 2006)

This happened 2 miles from my shop. I don't know the details for sure but I heard the outrigger wasn't out or wasn't all the way out. 

http://www.wcpo.com/news/2006/local/06/19/accident.html

It's a sad thing. You wonder if he had family.


----------

